# webkit-gtk2 installation error message, not sure what it means



## Vitamin (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,

The message, in below link, is too generic for me to troubleshoot, please advise, thanks

http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/9193/freebsdwebkit.png


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 29, 2012)

"Killed" is probably due to not enough memory or swap.


----------



## Vitamin (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I have 4G of memory on host machine. I configured the virtual machine to use 128MB. Not sure why I'm still having space issues. I guess I should periodically close/open web browsers, virtualBox, and other apps inorder to clear memory?

Since we are on the topic of space.
My initial partitions were:

/ : 1G
swap: 2G
tmp: 3G
var: 4G
usr: 30G

I installed FreeBSD DVD on my virtual box. Then I installed the following packages and their dependencies xorg, KDE, emacs.

1) Which partition is being reduced with port installations?
2) What should my partition sizes be so that I could could provide FreeBSD with the necessary resources so it can run efficiently?
3) Should I make separate partitions or keep one big partition?


----------



## kpa (Jan 29, 2012)

Try with at least 512MB for the virtual machine, compiling applications requires a good amount of memory and 128MB is just not going to be enough.
The amount of swap is not the issue but running out of physical memory.

1) Installed ports go under /usr/local so the space taken by them is allocated from /usr.
2) Those look allright except the size of /var, 1GB is probably more than enough unless you're planning to use databases with many gigabytes of data.
3) Keep what you have now.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 29, 2012)

Building a large c++ application in 128M is either going to be really slow or not possible.  2G of swap is probably enough.  I'm pretty sure I saw a Firefox build run out once, but that was with ridiculous non-default options.

With 4G of RAM, give the VM half of it or more.  You can always reduce it after everything is built.


----------



## Vitamin (Jan 29, 2012)

I increased the virtual machine to use 1G of memory.
I increased the number of CPUs to 2, since the host computer is a quad core.

But I get this error message, which is a variant of the original

http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/6099/freebsdwebkit2.png

Any more suggestions?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 29, 2012)

Same problem, I'd guess.  Check /var/log/messages.

Number of CPUs only matters to compile time, and maybe not then.  Either try again with more memory in the VM, or punt and install a package.


----------



## Vitamin (Jan 29, 2012)

That worked.
By installing the package, I did not encounter any errors. Thanks


----------

